# Tt-rs downpipe options.........



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

SO, It looks like its time to go away from the APR Downpipes. What are my best options out there?:banghead::banghead:

:beer:


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

034. I love mine. No issues and it mates up to stock mid pipes so you can use OEM or any other brand mid pipes you want.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Not4show said:


> SO, It looks like its time to go away from the APR Downpipes. What are my best options out there?:banghead::banghead:
> 
> :beer:


Dont get frustrated. Get the 034 downpipe !


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

Another vote for 034's DP.


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

I would do APR. I love mine and I :heart: APR.




you are better off using a paper towel roll and duct tape than an APR dp. go 034


----------



## keepryt (Aug 25, 2012)

034 dp has been discontinued, just as I was about to buy one 
https://store.034motorsport.com/products/archived-categories/engine-components/2-5-tfsi.html

I've got the CTS Turbo dp on order.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

I like CTS dp too . It's just too many pieces of metal welded together . Mind you , these dp' get really hot , almost glowing hot . That's why apr exhaust system melted on stage 3 , from what I read .The bends on their couplings is not free flowing therefore creates turbulence , my guess .

I have 034 dp . Tight fit but works excellent .


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

Curious, googled "apr downpipe melt" and got no hits about the downpipe melting. Can you link me to any posting or reports of this?

Thanks!


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

The down pipe does not melt. the cat can melt and will melt on stage 3 cars because of the turbo APR uses. the egt's that the turbo produces is higher than the cat that Corsa used for the APR down pipe. Cross has redone their cat with a better one for these cars.


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

Grazie! And not so surprising you would be the one to dish the dirt on APR... and so quickly too!

But thanks really. I will not be going Stage 3 so think I will be ok, despite my purchase of APR s/w and h/w 

Regards,

Sconnie


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

SconnieRoadie said:


> Grazie! And not so surprising you would be the one to dish the dirt on APR... and so quickly too!
> 
> But thanks really. I will not be going Stage 3 so think I will be ok, despite my purchase of APR s/w and h/w
> 
> ...


The issue isn't just on stage 3 cars but on stage 2 as well.

It certainly says something when a customer drops 20k on the stage 3 kit + required accessories and labor at a certified dealer and the end product is plagued with issues. 

Dave


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Damn, I have one of these. It still is a great deal to grab the corsa downpipe and midpipe for $800 total, I don't really regret that... But I'm looking at having the cat replaced now to prevent this. Does anyone have a recommendation? Preferably the non-melty variety.


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

I would tend to agree that that sorta capital outlay should not result in a car that melts down. Depends on how it is driven but in general, unacceptable.

On a more personal topic, what is the issue with Stage 2? What exactly is the failure mode?

Sconnie


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

UM Stage 2+ mostly driven on track and not street driven much. Unfortunately wasted 3 days of track time before we figured out the problem. I'm not the fastest driver and generally have boost turned down at the track and still run on 91. But I still scoot pretty good I believe.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

SconnieRoadie said:


> I would tend to agree that that sorta capital outlay should not result in a car that melts down. Depends on how it is driven but in general, unacceptable.
> 
> On a more personal topic, what is the issue with Stage 2? What exactly is the failure mode?
> 
> Sconnie


I'm still not sure if it has happened more than once yet? I've seen one example of the Corsa/APR cat where it managed to melt its suspension and come loose from the housing, and then got blown down the tube toward the rear backbox where it clogged everything up (and presumably continued to melt further from the added heat / restriction).

As much as I don't like completely de-catting a car because a small part of me gives half a crap about the environment, I'm concerned enough about this possibility that I'm considering it when I put my Corsa DP on in another year.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

ZPrime said:


> I'm still not sure if it has happened more than once yet? I've seen one example of the Corsa/APR cat where it managed to melt its suspension and come loose from the housing, and then got blown down the tube toward the rear backbox where it clogged everything up (and presumably continued to melt further from the added heat / restriction).
> 
> As much as I don't like completely de-catting a car because a small part of me gives half a crap about the environment, I'm concerned enough about this possibility that I'm considering it when I put my Corsa DP on in another year.


It's for sure happened more than once. Happened to Carlos's car and also to Joe's car.


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

Evilevo said:


> It's for sure happened more than once. Happened to Carlos's car and also to Joe's car.


BOO! Uncool... any way to detect this failure without removing the downpipe? I don't track a lot, street race constantly, nor plan to currently, don't have an aftermarket HPFP, run the APR 91 tune exclusively so far and would rather not freak out and unnecessarily go through the expense of part and software swaps.

Would much rather just check every now and then to make sure my cat is still functioning.

Regards,

Sconnie


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

SconnieRoadie said:


> BOO! Uncool... any way to detect this failure without removing the downpipe? I don't track a lot, street race constantly, nor plan to currently, don't have an aftermarket HPFP, run the APR 91 tune exclusively so far and would rather not freak out and unnecessarily go through the expense of part and software swaps.
> 
> Would much rather just check every now and then to make sure my cat is still functioning.
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

If you really want to keep your existing cat , just drive it till it melt . 

I have another cat I can sell to you .

It's a 034 racing cat sitting in the garage . I prefer my car catless .

Sorry environment .


You can detect failure , guaranteed to be 99.9% accurate when your car seize .:laugh:


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

Ginovega said:


> If you really want to keep your existing cat , just drive it till it melt .
> 
> I have another cat I can sell to you .
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks, you are ever so helpful. I'll give you $0.02 US (which exceeds the value of your advice) for your used cat .

Sconnie


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

SconnieRoadie said:


> BOO! Uncool... any way to detect this failure without removing the downpipe? I don't track a lot, street race constantly, nor plan to currently, don't have an aftermarket HPFP, run the APR 91 tune exclusively so far and would rather not freak out and unnecessarily go through the expense of part and software swaps.
> 
> Would much rather just check every now and then to make sure my cat is still functioning.
> 
> ...


i noticed my car wasn't building boost over 20psi and then would throw a low boost fault code.


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks, Joe!

Sconnie


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

SconnieRoadie said:


> Nice, thanks, you are ever so helpful. I'll give you $0.02 US (which exceeds the value of your advice) for your used cat .
> 
> Sconnie


I'm just pullin your leg , Bud .

Eventually somewhere in time , your cat will melt cause it can't handle the heat your car putting out cause it's tuned .

Or maybe not . Maybe it's a hit or miss like the TTRS clutch . 

Good luck .


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

So 034 doesn't make theirs anymore, Wagners not available.


So what else is available thats worth putting on the car?


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

034 Dont have it but other tuners have them . Try HS tuning.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Does anyone know why 034 stopped selling their dp? I had a friend with an RS that said he had some fitting issues with his 034 dp. Is HS selling the old stock?


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

HS doesn't have any, they just have it on their site


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Milltek might have one


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Not4show said:


> HS doesn't have any, they just have it on their site


Ugh!! One of those companies, huh?


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Well Milltek makes one, but in reality you have to buy there $3k kit for the Downpipe.


Yeah, so the APR one I have is crap, and everyone else seems to have stopped making them...........hmmmm might have to just punch out the cat and re-install crappy APR.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

For some reason, I have read a lot of negative feedback on the APR dp for the RS. It seems odd to me that O34 has just simply stopped offering their exhaust, unless they feel that the vehicle is too old that sales wouldn't be enough to keep offering their product, plus keeping inventory on the shelves.

Has anyone had the CTS dp on their RS?


----------



## SconnieRoadie (Jan 15, 2016)

Pretarion said:


> For some reason, I have read a lot of negative feedback on the APR dp for the RS. It seems odd to me that O34 has just simply stopped offering their exhaust, unless they feel that the vehicle is too old that sales wouldn't be enough to keep offering their product, plus keeping inventory on the shelves.
> 
> Has anyone had the CTS dp on their RS?


If you google apr ttrs downpipe melt or anything like that, there is little that turns up except the stuff that comes from a very limited number of sources. Now given the number of TT RS out there, and the fraction of those that have had the apr pipe installed, even an outside-limits failure rate would probably result in small actual numbers. 

That is not to say there aren't people with an axe to grind... (and valid complaints)....

Unless you plan on going stage 3 and running e85 at the track for hours on end, I would suggest that you would be relatively safe up to stage 2 with no other mods (hpfp, etc)... But Gino will tell ya different!

Sconnie


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Why they put out a dp without testing it's capabilities ? 
Sure 034 dp is a tight fit , sometimes modification is necessary.
But once you get it going , No issues ! 

034 downpipe is TRACK TESTED !

I can sleep at night without worrying one day my cat is going to melt , which I don't have ! Zzzzzzz

take a joke Sconnie , I'm more friendly in person .:laugh:


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Since 034 stopped making them, why not CTS Turbo? No cat, bolts up to OEM or aftermarket mid-pipes. No affiliation, was looking at options and they seem to be a reasonable one.

Might want to check with Iroz Motorsport. They might have something or at least a recommendation.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

CTS might work . I just don't like it IMO . Not too many bends but too many welds , that's all .

I had issue before with 034 dp but my muffler guy took care of it ( former world racer) .

You might find 034 dp out there from people who had a hard time fitting them or tuners who have them in stock.

Good luck


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

SconnieRoadie said:


> If you google apr ttrs downpipe melt or anything like that, there is little that turns up except the stuff that comes from a very limited number of sources. Now given the number of TT RS out there, and the fraction of those that have had the apr pipe installed, even an outside-limits failure rate would probably result in small actual numbers.
> 
> That is not to say there aren't people with an axe to grind... (and valid complaints)....
> 
> ...



Nope no Axe to grind, I have no brand loyalties. Just that APR product failed and I'm moving in another direction.

I track my car fairly regular so the APR pipe might be fine for around town. But Stage 2+ doesn't cut it.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Try ttstuff.com. I tried to check out , they have it in stock .

Don't forget my commission for finding it 4 u guys . Lol


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

What were/are the fitting issues with 034?


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Let me get corrected , it fits perfectly . You might not have an issue with yours .

Mine was making rattling noise .


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Ginovega said:


> Try ttstuff.com. I tried to check out , they have it in stock .
> 
> Don't forget my commission for finding it 4 u guys . Lol




Nope they don't have it. Only the corsa one, which looks awfully like the APR crap.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Has anyone actually installed a CTS downpipes on their TTRS?:beer:


----------

